# Cymbidium Peter Pan Greensleeves?



## Alec (Jul 5, 2014)

Cymbidium PPG is an American bred cultivar that has evidently been very popular in the past.
So I wonder if any of the forum members might help me with this question or maybe even have a Cym. Peter Pan Greensleeves themselves?

I bought my plant 34 years ago. My new wife had worn a green Cymbidium orchid when we married and when we saw this at a dealer in Leeds, UK ( no longer trading) we were struck not only by it being green but the name Peter Pan, which was what she would sometimes call me.

The label either got lost or we binned it years ago, since I was totally new to orchid keeping and the name frankly meant nothing to me.
I know for certain it said "Peter Pan Greensleeves" on the label but there was more written too. That could either have been "ensifolium x Miretta" or it might have been "x Ora Lee Braemar" since I kept a copy of their catalogues and that was advertised in it around that time.

So it is either a pure PPG or a cross from it.
So I wondered if anyone could help me solve this very old mystery that has been irritating me these last 20 years?!

I have asked many people the question and even tried to get hold of an authenticated plant from Santa Barbara Nurseries, and others, but either they have had no export facility any longer or they don't have the plant. 
Some have said its certainly a PPG, others have been more cautious, that it might be a PPG cross.

Some pics of my plant.


Cymbidium Peter Pan Greensleeves by AlecMcF, on Flickr


Cymbidium Peter Pan Greensleeves old division by AlecMcF, on Flickr


Cymbidium PPG by AlecMcF, on Flickr

If you know anyone that has an authenticated plant, or somewhere I could buy one and have it sent to the UK, or indeed any advice on the matter, that would be very much appreciated.

Many Thanks.
Alec


----------



## mormodes (Jul 5, 2014)

OK, I'm not saying I know for a fact that this is Peter Pan, but I'm betting it is. I'm betting your tag once said Cym. Peter Pan 'Greensleeves' (ensifolium x Miretta) The award images for Valentine's Love (Peter Pan x Ora Lee) are rounder than your image - your image shows the starrier shape from the ensifolium parent. So that's what I'm basing my opinion on. You know, Andy Easton posts at the Orchid Source Forum. I wonder if you posted these pics there if he'd confirm or deny whether this is Peter Pan for you. I think the url is orchidsourceforum.com, but if I'm wrong just google orchid source forum and you'll get there.


----------



## Alec (Jul 5, 2014)

Thankyou! I have posted the question on to the Orchid Source forum. All fingers & toes now crossed!

Alec


----------



## Alec (Jul 6, 2014)

Got the answer from Andy. It is a Cymbidium PPG x Ora Lee Braemar, i.e. it is a Cymbidium Valentines Love. Perhaps the most appropriate result given why it was bought!

I'm a bit surprised too, especially that a cross from such a hybrid (ensifolium x Miretta) can deliver a result so very like one of the parents, but for sure it did in this case!

Thanks again for the great steer.
Alec


----------



## mormodes (Jul 6, 2014)

Glad to help!


----------

